# What is the weirdest thing you have picked up on your Trail Camera?



## rogersfishing210 (May 2, 2012)

Yesterday when I picked up the SD card from the camera and checked the pictures, this came up. Later I will post some of the other pictures.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Baby T rex ?


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

bobcat????


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

My son showing me his white butt trying to be funny


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

That's a squirrel jumping down, I believe... Seems all I ever get pictures of is hogs and some more hogs, lol.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks like the lion in the wizard of oz.


----------



## rogersfishing210 (May 2, 2012)

I think this is what's been roaming around and snapped a picture at a bad angle. And yes of course a lot of hogs too! 

Looks like he's ready for Halloween, he's already got the spider web decoration


----------

